
Web Push API centralized nature - gluczywo
https://github.com/w3c/push-api/issues/243
======
gluczywo
tl;dr

Web Push API requires centralized service the messages are sent over what has
serious privacy implications. Android Chrome makes it even worse because it
does not allow changing the Push API provider (Google's proprietary GCM/FCM is
used)

